# Slow worm food?



## Iulia

I got given a slow worm (long story). It is in a small faunarium at the moment. As soon as I have a chance I am going to release it, but I thought I should be feeding it. I looked up websites and they say slugs and worms, but I live in an upstairs apartment ... :hmm: It is quite a young one. I have a pets at home close by, and a fishing tackle shop.

Any suggestions as to what it might happily eat? Do you think it would eat mealworms?

The lizard is about 30cm long.

Thanks


----------



## Matt Harris

Iulia said:


> I got given a slow worm (long story). It is in a small faunarium at the moment. As soon as I have a chance I am going to release it, but I thought I should be feeding it. I looked up websites and they say slugs and worms, but I live in an upstairs apartment ... :hmm: It is quite a young one. I have a pets at home close by, and a fishing tackle shop.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what it might happily eat? Do you think it would eat mealworms?
> 
> The lizard is about 30cm long.
> 
> Thanks


They'll eat waxworms as well but are there no parks etc nearby that you can get slugs / worms from?


----------



## SnakeBreeder

Small white slugs and common earthworms are ther main fair.


----------



## Iulia

I suppose I could, but I don't know when he last ate, and it would be a lot easier for me to stop by the pet shop on the way home and buy a box of worms (as long as he would come to no harm) than to get up tomorrow and have to go and start digging in the nearest park ....


----------



## Brandan Smith

if you cba getting it some release it :/ you not doing any favours not feeding it


----------



## Iulia

I'm going to both feed it and release it, as I said ... It was rescued and will be released in an area where there are others. 

If it is only going to eat earthworms I'll get it some. However, if it is just as happy eating mealworms it would be easier. That's all I meant. I'll figure it out.


----------



## Ged

I had a pet slow worm, I fed it slugs, worms and spiders. I found out that it preferred large slugs.


----------



## snakewhisperer

SnakeBreeder said:


> Small white slugs and common earthworms are ther main fair.


:2thumb: this! Having kept them and bred them when I was a kid, I found, after offering them allsorts that little white slugs are a favourite. Look under bits of wood etc away from proud gardeners, just in case of slug pellets.


----------



## Iulia

Thanks everyone.

It wasn't keen on the mealworms ... but a kind fishing friend dropped off a jar of worms.

Haven't seen either the worm or the worms  today so hopefully he is busy munching them. I'll check tomorrow and see how it is going.

Hope to release him at the weekend.


----------



## snakewhisperer

Sonyuncesee said:


> УбратьÁåç çàãîëîâêà. Êîììåíòàðèè : LiveInternet - Ðîññèéñêèé Ñåðâèñ Îíëàéí-Äíåâíèêîâ


Hay???? Don't wanna click on this link, check it out please mods!


----------

